# Skip tooth chain repair



## mike j (Oct 29, 2013)

Bought a skip tooth chain at Copake for 20.00. in crusty condition. On closer inspection, noticed that a few of the shorter links are cracked. Has anyone pieced these together or replaced links? Years ago I used to do that to regular single speed & 10 speeds, but have no experience w/ skip tooth's. Checked the archives, no info. Any help would be appreciated. I keep hearing that they are getting rarer & may have to start getting a little more creative with them.


----------



## shanicegomes (Nov 4, 2013)

I had gone through this, but proffered to replaced it


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 17, 2013)

*.....*

ive pieced together chains of the same brand with a chain breaker tool....mostly for riders and have had good results....if you can though its best to get a used one that is not too far gone...


----------

